# Killing hens



## hen and fawn kiler (.Y.) (Jan 6, 2009)

does anyone besides me like to kill hens?


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

Seriously?


----------



## hen and fawn kiler (.Y.) (Jan 6, 2009)

who would joke about a serious issue like this?


----------



## Scott LeDuc (Aug 4, 2008)

Fawn,

Something tells me your time on this site will be short lived.....


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

To answer the question honestly......

I do shoot hens. But I don't actively go out of my way to shoot hens.

Hens get shot, I don't want to say on accident. Because we know what our target is......but if a flock of lets say 10 drop in and we know they are mallards.....the drakes are the first option.....then a hen might hit the ground with following or follow up shots.

You see this happens when you are hunting in a place where there is no limit on species or drake/hen ratio..... Like in some spots in canada.

But fawn it seems you are looking to start trouble..... Next start a NR/R battle or a guide/freelance or a high fence/fair chase. Because with your posts it seems you are trying stir the pot.


----------



## hen and fawn kiler (.Y.) (Jan 6, 2009)

thats exactly what im trying to do.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I'll be watching this thread close to see if it's serious or just stirring the pot. If it's serious hen and fawn get yourself some Vaseline because with respect for waterfowl that some of our more dedicated waterfowls have you will surely get bent over the log.


----------



## hen and fawn kiler (.Y.) (Jan 6, 2009)

i aint scared.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

hen and fawn kiler (.Y.) said:


> does anyone besides me like to kill hens?


OK, I'll bite.

Nope, I don't like to kill hens. But it happens.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Just a troll gang, just here to stir up trouble.

Gone


----------



## deerslayer80 (Mar 27, 2007)

what an idiot


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

Some people have nothing better to do. WoW


----------



## mnbirdhunter (Sep 15, 2005)

Hell Yeah that is all I target!!! We gotta hook up on a hunt this year and lay the smackdown on those dang things!


----------



## the nice boy (Jan 6, 2009)

i'mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm back!!! and i would like to say im not here to cause trouble


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

:bs:


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

who wants to take a little road trip to this dudes house... mn goose and i are headin out who else is commin :justanangel: lol jk


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

the nice boy said:


> i'mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm back!!! and i would like to say im not here to cause trouble


Liar!



the nice boy said:


> honestly who would have the name MN goose killa?


Trouble maker!


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Going...

Going...

...


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

GONE!


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

LOL, drop the ban hammer :sniper:


----------



## saveaduckkillaskybuster (May 29, 2005)

the group i hunt with and all real waterfowlers know the importance of voluntary restraint. For every hen that is killed accidently and purposely, it cost that person 10 dollars. At the end of the year we send the money to Delta Waterfowl. "A HEN WILL COST YOU 10".


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Yes, a hen will get caught in the line of fire sometimes. When woodduck hunting we take hens because the limit in MN is 2 woodduck limit is two and to me its not worth setting up all of the decoys for only one duck.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

blhunter3 said:


> Yes, a hen will get caught in the line of fire sometimes. When woodduck hunting we take hens because the limit in MN is 2 woodduck limit is two and to me its not worth setting up all of the decoys for only one duck.


...Huh?


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

i believe he is trying to say if he sees two ducks he will shoot them, hen or not.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Yes, I shoot hens, only when woodduck hunting because the limit is only two, one drake and one female.

No on other speices because I can take more of them.


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

i dont believe there is anything wrong with shooting a woodduck hen for that reason.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Why not shoot one drake, then let the hen fly. Is it really that important to pull that trigger one more time? Why not shoot one drake wood duck and some other ducks? Let the hens do some reproducing!


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

living in mn, it is a disapointment to set up your decoys and everything for one duck. i make do with what i have.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Guys hunt days weeks months without pulling the trigger.

For example sat 22 times before pulling the trigger on a deer this year. I know others that sat over 50 times and never pulled the trigger. They and I could have shot does all year long. Restraint.

Duck hunting, accidents happen but really are you going to die if you pass on that hen?

I guess I would rather have another 5 drakes the next year to shoot then to shoot one hen.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

P&Y when the woodducks are feeding in the chopped corn its only woodducks nothing else. Otherwise I would pass on the hens. IMO its not worth getting up early, setting up the dekes and packing everything up for only 1 duck. Thats teh reason I didn't hunt bluebills this year too.


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

hunt4P&Y said:


> Guys hunt days weeks months without pulling the trigger.
> 
> For example sat 22 times before pulling the trigger on a deer this year. I know others that sat over 50 times and never pulled the trigger. They and I could have shot does all year long. Restraint.


Isn't shooting does a good thing?

I shot four of them this year. Does that mean i'm not showing restraint? I dont think so because i manage the deer. shooting spikes would be poor restraint. But does? Really?


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Guess that was a bad example. I shot 8 does.... What I am saying is you have to be able to restrain yourself and not measure success on limits.

Then again you can do what you like.


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

i completely see where u are coming from on the measure of success.yeah that example didnt show anything.


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

Battle lake guy - I'm not sure if I understand you correctly but are you saying that of the two wood ducks you may shoot, only 1 may be a drake? I'm pretty sure that both can be drakes.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

slough said:


> Battle lake guy - I'm not sure if I understand you correctly but are you saying that of the two wood ducks you may shoot, only 1 may be a drake? I'm pretty sure that both can be drakes.


The warden said one of each.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

The warden lied!


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

So there is a limit of only two but they want you to shoot hens? Hahahaha good one.


----------



## Bustem36 (Feb 5, 2008)

Suzy killers 

Im gonna start a rule this fall with who ever hunts with me that which ever person kills a hen has to wear a bra for the rest of the hunt!!! I know this topic didnt start out seriously but shoot what you want I guess, but I make it clear that I dont like seeing hens targeted.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

do i shoot hens YA im not going to go threw all the work and not shoot because all i seen was hens. i will shoot a drake over a hen anyday of the week but im not going to loose any sleep over shooting one on purpose. say what you want but killing a few hens a year isnt going to destroy the duck populations.


----------



## Bustem36 (Feb 5, 2008)

Shooting a few is not going to hurt them but some guys could show alittle restraint and this will only help populations. Watching some videos and things guys hunting at duck clubs have thousands of ducks coming in everyday. Then while hunting pound into flocks of ducks shooting any duck that comes along. Now if they want to do this whatever but it definately wouldn't hurt to pick out drakes.

Say a club shoots 2,000 ducks a year and they kill oh, 200 hens. Even if every hen only had two young survuve thats another 400 ducks. Now think of all the clubs-then all the private non club property-then the rest of hunters. Thats alot of ducks not just mallards but all ducks.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Bustem36

Bust 36


> has to wear a bra for the rest of the hunt!!!


I don't know bustem you might be hunting alone this fall with statements like that. 

Hope you have a sense of humor.


----------



## Bustem36 (Feb 5, 2008)

Plainsman what the ***** is your problem. You tryin to be a funny man?

I'm messin with ya. hey it will be something classy maybe camo with duct tape trim...If I have to hunt by myself I may just make my dog wear it...wait thats wierd.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Is this thread still open for posting? I dismissed this as locked about a week ago. Its surprising how civil people are in the off-season.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

I know everyone needs a :beer:


----------

